

Trains' Dynamic Breaking tech explained by dropping bowling balls on Jello molds - mikeocool
http://www.ge.com/thegeshow/rails/index.html?#ch2

======
chapel
I love slow motion video, always fascinating. I get what they are trying to
show here, but I would rather see an actual train breaking and some way to
show the energy that comes from that process.

On a side note, I always wondered why trains wasted so much energy from
breaking and the whole systems they used to use. I am glad that GE and other
companies are realizing that things can be better and smarter.

------
ithkuil
I thought it was already routinely used by electric trains
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regenerative_brake>)

